# How to upgrade software for PremiumX DSR-99 receiver?



## mraheel83 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello guys,

I've PremiumX DSR-99 receiver but there is no open for CA KEY change open. Can you please tell me how can I get CA KEY edit option in my reciever? either from master reset or software upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, you got wrong place and did popup into North America [[USA] site.


----------

